
A Raspberry Pi 4 Performs Against Intel's Latest Celeron, Pentium CPUs - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Raspberry
======
rasz
To save you the reading: Pee 4 is somewhere around Athlon X2 performance
territory, ~2005 desktop. $30 8 year old laptop (x230 i5-3320M) with broken
screen is still 10x faster, with more expandability and storage options while
maintaining power draw in same order of magnitude envelope. Idle 2W vs ~8W
(i5-3320M cpu alone draws 3.65W), CPU full tilt 6.4W vs ~30W.

